# is this site dying?



## rinse (Dec 14, 2000)

are people tiring of Macosx or Macosx.com... seems as the though the posts are lagging...

does everyone talk at Macnn or what?


----------



## The DJ (Dec 15, 2000)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *are people tiring of Macosx or Macosx.com... seems as the though the posts are lagging *



No. All sites are dying.
I have been at Macnn aswell, and the number of posts is getting less by the day.
At the moment there simply isn't enough news and software to experiment with.
And there are simply way to many sites.
I restricted myself to macosx.com and macnn.com cause else i'd better quit my dayjob


----------



## MacMatt (Dec 15, 2000)

What must have feature do you think MacOSX.com needs?

Matt


----------



## rinse (Dec 15, 2000)

MacOSX Final release.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Dec 15, 2000)

I think macosx.com ("dot-com")
is one of the best sites I know, very clear and ready 
to help you!

Go on, webmasters!

AppleWatcher


----------



## The DJ (Dec 15, 2000)

Oh, i m loving this site.

Wish list.
- A developer section.
- A chat arena of some sort.

Only prob is that most chat uses java and java simply doesn't work on OSX so far.

Keep on rockin' admins


----------



## rinse (Dec 16, 2000)

i would dig a sort of features area...

a detailed article/post about a hack or setting up features, etc...

kind of fun and educational.

a developers area would certainly be cool.


----------



## zpincus (Dec 16, 2000)

The discussion here is of a lot higher quality that at most sites, a fact that I enjoy very much. (No flaming, no rogue or difficult users -- macnn readers understand.) 

The admins are doing great, too. 
As far as suggestions, I think a more formal "reference library" of a few links to FAQs and good user posts about certain subjects would be nice, and might not be too much work. I agree though that OS X 1.0 is going to be the next major thing to hit these sites.

Zach


----------



## Alex (Jan 8, 2001)

Everyday when I log on, There is atleast 5 users on.. Maybe its just me, but It seems that we are growing. 

Fourms may have sluped (most of you have been here longer than me) but MacOSX is only in beta stage. 

Maybe tommrow (MWSF) will bring more users! 

I wouldn't go to the extent of saying macosx.com is dying  though! I wouldn't worry about it!

-Alex
-MacWords-


----------



## endian (Jan 9, 2001)

there's just been nothing going on for a few months wrt OSX.. drives on the desktop - done it, compile lynx - cool, it worked!, translucent terminal windows - check... There just hasn't been much new to talk about

Things'll pick up now as people fight over whether the OSX apple menu is a 'real' apple menu and what all those toolbar icons are, etc...


----------



## biotech (Jan 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *i would dig a sort of features area...
> 
> a detailed article/post about a hack or setting up features, etc...
> ...




I concur.  A live chat section would be cool too once it is practical to use in OSX.


----------



## dreamscapeonline (Feb 2, 2001)

I hope this site isn't dying! I just came upon it the other day and it has been a big help to me.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 2, 2001)

Well guys, my experience with other sites like this and other new products or OS' is that when Mac OS X final comes out and arrives to people's hands this will be a very busy place... not many of us have taken seriously the time and resources to deal with new "beast", so all the newcomers will seek help and info about all these things.

To soften this rush of "blind users", my wish list would be:
- a developers area where untested or new programming things could be discussed until finalized.
- an organized where all tested things can be grouped, like a warehouse or a faq, so newcomers can go straight to there and find scripts, tutorials, how-to's, etc...
- a links section ordered by subject or matter, so anybody can find that URL pointing to the source of a new driver, script, etc...
- as all the threads that exist today will get full of questions and answers I would collect once a week the exact question that started a thread and post the best of final answers all grouped together (and delete the rest).

It may seem I am asking to much, but with these measures we will be able to survive through the storm. Wow , this is a very exciting moment in Mac's history... I am looking forward to it, and you?


----------

